

My $0.02 on the Rupee slide. - nav
https://twitter.com/navchatterji/status/373385149301276674

======
nav
I'm def. no economist but I find the recent $/Rs news intriguing. Bullets
above are my basic understanding of what is going on and why. I'd love to get
more insight here on what is going on from folks that have a better
understanding (pref. nothing macro - current account deficit, high crude/gold
imports ..etc :p)

